# Γιατί σκέφτονται διαφορετικά Δυτικοί και Ανατολίτες



## Earion (Mar 11, 2010)

Από το σημερινό ΒΗΜΑ

*Γιατί σκέφτονται διαφορετικά Δυτικοί και Ανατολίτες​*
_Ο δυτικός τρόπος σκέψης καθορίζεται από τη βαθιά αντίληψη τού εγώ, ενώ ο ανατολικός από τού εμείς_​
Πέμπτη 11 Μαρτίου 2010 
ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ Εκπληκτοι έχουν μείνει οι επιστήμονες από το πόσο βαθιά επηρεάζει τους ανθρώπους ο πολιτισμός- η γλώσσα που μιλούν, οι αξίες που ενστερνίζονται-, σε βαθμό που διαμορφώνεται αναλόγως και ο εγκέφαλός τους. Ο δυτικός τρόπος σκέψης καθορίζεται από τη βαθιά αντίληψη τού εγώ που κυριαρχεί στη Δύση, ενώ ο ανατολικός από την έντονη αντίληψη τού εμείς. Ως και νέα επιστήμη έχει δημιουργηθεί για να τα μελετάει όλα αυτά, η Πολιτιστική Νευροεπιστήμη. 

Για παράδειγμα οι Δυτικοί επικεντρώνουν την προσοχή τους σε μεμονωμένα αντικείμενα, ενώ οι κάτοικοι της Απω Ανατολής δίνουν προσοχή στο πλαίσιο και στο φόντο- πρόκειται για μία ακόμη εκδήλωση της διαφοράς μεταξύ ατομικισμού και συλλογικότητας. Γι΄ αυτό, σύμφωνα με το περιοδικό «Νewsweek», όταν οι Αμερικανοί παρακολουθούν περίπλοκες σκηνές η εγκεφαλική τους δραστηριότητα εντοπίζεται στις περιοχές που αναγνωρίζουν αντικείμενα, ενώ οι Ιάπωνες εμφανίζουν μεγαλύτερη δραστηριότητα στις περιοχές που επεξεργάζονται τη σχέση των αντικειμένων με τον χώρο. 

Στην αρχαία Ελλάδα και στην αρχαία Κίνα ανατρέχει έτερο περιοδικό, το «Νew Scientist», για να εξηγήσει τις διαφορές ανάμεσα στους εγκεφάλους των Δυτικών και των Ανατολιτών. Η μεγάλης κλίμακας γεωργία στην αρχαία Κίνα προϋπέθετε περίπλοκη συνεργασία μεταξύ των αγροτών και αυστηρή ιεραρχία μεταξύ αυτοκράτορα και αγροτών. «Οι Κινέζοι έπρεπε να προσέχουν τι έκανε ο διπλανός τους και να υπακούουν σε εντολές» λέει ο Ρίτσαρντ Νίσμπετ , πρωτοπόρος της Πολιτιστικής Νευροεπιστήμης. Η κατάσταση στην αρχαία Ελλάδα, κοιτίδα του δυτικού πολιτισμού, ήταν πολύ διαφορετική: η γεωργία σε «κινεζική κλίμακα» ήταν αδύνατη και οι περισσότερες ασχολίες δεν απαιτούσαν αλληλεξάρτηση πολλών ανθρώπων. Ως αποτέλεσμα, οι αρχαίοι Ελληνες ζούσαν ανεξάρτητη ζωή και έδιναν αξία στο άτομο. «Δεν πρόκειται για Δύση εναντίον Ανατολής, αλλά για ανεξαρτησία εναντίον αλληλεξάρτησης» . 

O ι μελέτες που έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί την τελευταία δεκαετία για το θέμα αυτό είναι πολλές. Το «Νewsweek» αναφέρει έρευνα του 2006 σύμφωνα με την οποία οι Κινέζοι χρησιμοποιούν διαφορετική περιοχή του εγκεφάλου από τους αγγλόφωνους για να κάνουν απλές αριθμητικές πράξεις και ας μεταχειρίζονται αμφότεροι τα ίδια αριθμητικά σύμβολα, τους «αραβικούς αριθμούς». 

Οι Κινέζοι χρησιμοποιούν τα νευρωνικά δίκτυα που επεξεργάζονται οπτικές και χωροταξικές πληροφορίες, ενώ οι Δυτικοί τα νευρωνικά δίκτυα που σχετίζονται με τη γλώσσα. Είναι σαν η Δύση να αντιλαμβάνεται τους αριθμούς σαν λέξεις, ενώ η Ανατολή τους προσδίδει συμβολικό περιεχόμενο. ​

Και τώρα προσοχή, έρχεται το κερασάκι στην τούρτα.

Μας λέει η Νευροεπιστήμη κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτά που ήδη γνωρίζαμε; αναρωτιέται το αμερικανικό περιοδικό. Ναι, απαντάει. Παρά τον κίνδυνο για ρατσιστική εκμετάλλευση αυτής της διαπίστωσης, η ουσία είναι πως οι πολιτισμικές διαφορές είναι πολύ βαθιά ριζωμένες. *«Τόσο βαθιά ίσως που δεν υπάρχουν “παγκόσμιες” έννοιες όπως τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και η δημοκρατία...».*​​


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2010)

Δηλαδή: όταν δύο άνθρωποι είναι διαφορετικοί, δεν είναι ίσοι. Φοβερό επιχείρημα. Δεν έχω λόγια. Και δεν το παθαίνω συχνά...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι δεν εννοεί αυτό. Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι λέει πως δεν υπάρχουν, "universally", στον εγκέφαλο όλων των ανθρώπων οι έννοιες των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων και της δημοκρατίας, και ότι μάλλον πρέπει να τα διδαχθούν από την αρχή ολόκληρες γενιές, και όχι να τους επιβληθούν έξωθεν.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 11, 2010)

Όσον αφορά την έννοια της δημοκρατίας είναι λογικό αυτό που λέει. Αλλά τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα; Αυτό που ίσως παραβλέπει ο συντάκτης του άρθρου είναι ότι και οι Κινέζοι έχουν έναν εγκέφαλο, μια καρδιά κι ένα στομάχι στη θέση που τα έχουν και οι Ανατολικοί. Εκτός κι αν αυτοί προτιμούν να είναι σκλάβοι, να πεινάνε και να υπομένουν βασανιστήρια. Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί το συγκεκριμένο κερασάκι; Ούτως ή άλλως, αυτά που υποτίθεται ότι λέει η Νευροανθρωπολογία/Πολιτιστική Νευροεπιστήμη σε αυτό το άρθρο δεν είναι κάτι το καινούργιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2010)

Νομίζω πως η αξία της συγκεκριμένης επιστήμης βρίσκεται στη μελέτη των δυνατοτήτων του εγκεφάλου να πετυχαίνει ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με διαφορετικές μεθόδους, χρησιμοποιώντας διαφορετικά εργαλεία, διαφορετικές οδούς και συνάψεις, και διαφορετικούς πόρους. Υποθέτω ότι τέτοιες έρευνες μπορεί να φανούν πολύ χρήσιμες στη μελέτη και θεραπεία εγκεφαλικών παθήσεων (άνοια κττ) ή στη χειρουργική ανάταξη ατυχημάτων κλπ.

Μου φαίνεται αστείο να έχει μια επιστημονικής έρευνα το στόχο να αποδείξει ότι αξίες όπως «ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα» και «δημοκρατία» είναι επίκτητες. Προφανώς είναι. Υπάρχει ήδη επιστήμη που το γνωρίζει καλά, και λέγεται ιστορία.


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2010)

Και φυσικά μην ξεχνάμε ότι επιστήμονες με επιστημονικές μεθόδους αποδεικνύουν ότι οι φτωχοί Αμερικανοί δεν έχουν το ίδιο ΙQ με τους πλούσιους, ότι οι γυναίκες δεν μπορούν να έχουν υψηλές πανεπιστημιακές θέσεις και άλλα πολλά.


----------



## anef (Mar 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> Και φυσικά μην ξεχνάμε ότι επιστήμονες με επιστημονικές μεθόδους αποδεικνύουν ότι οι φτωχοί Αμερικανοί δεν έχουν το ίδιο ΙQ με τους πλούσιους, ότι οι γυναίκες δεν μπορούν να έχουν υψηλές πανεπιστημιακές θέσεις και άλλα πολλά.



Κάποιος πρέπει επειγόντως να ψάξει για το γονίδιο της ψευδοεπιστημονικότητας, μου φαίνεται.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2010)

Το άρθρο της SBE δε λέει κάτι φοβερό:
“Bad environments suppress children’s I.Q.’s,” Professor Turkheimer said. 
Κοινώς, αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι πολλά τεστ νοημοσύνης βασίζονται σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό σε επίκτητες ικανότητες, όπως, π.χ., η υπολογιστική ικανόητητα (μαθηματικά), τότε είναι λογικό το συμπέρασμα ότι παιδιά που από μικρά ζουν σε συνθήκες φτώχειας και δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στη στοιχειώδη εκπαίδευση, δε θα έχουν τα ίδια αποτελέσματα με παιδιά που έχουν από νωρίς βάλει το μυαλό τους να δουλέψει στα πλαίσια του σχολικού περιβάλλοντος.


----------



## anef (Mar 12, 2010)

Δεν είχα διαβάσει το άρθρο, υπέθεσα ότι η SBE αναφερόταν στην άποψη ότι οι πλούσιοι έχουν υψηλότερο IQ από τους φτωχούς λόγω γονιδίων (αυτό υπονοεί και το επόμενο σχόλιο για τις γυναίκες). Το άρθρο όντως αντικρούει αυτήν την άποψη, αν και εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιεί την έννοια του IQ που είναι από μόνη της προβληματική. Αν πιστεύεις ότι πρόκειται για _επίκτητες _ικανότητες τότε προς τι να αποδείξεις ότι τα παιδιά που δεν έχουν ευκαιρίες να αποκτήσουν αυτές τις ικανότητες τελικά δεν τις αποκτούν; Είναι λίγο ταυτολογικό.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2010)

Ναι, αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Διάβαζα μάλιστα ότι τελευταίως η MENSA χρησιμοποιεί τεστ που βασίζονται αποκλειστικά σε σχήματα και δεν απαιτούν κανενός είδους ικανότητες τις οποίες αποκτά κανείς στην εκπαίδευση. Να την ανοίξουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση κάπου αλλού, μη χαλάμε και το νήμα του Earion :)


----------



## Earion (Mar 12, 2010)

Βλέπω την τελευταία παράγραφο του κειμένου με αρκετή καχυποψία. Καταρχήν, και απ' όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω, φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για συμπέρασμα στο οποίο καταλήγει το περιοδικό, το _Νιούσγουικ_, δηλαδή ο δημοσιογράφος (ή, θα το ερμήνευα λίγο κακόβουλα από τη μεριά μου, για λόγια που τα έβαλαν οι ερωτώμενοι στο στόμα του δημοσιογράφου γιατί δεν ήθελαν να τα πουν ανοιχτά οι ίδιοι. Έστω, ας πάμε παρακάτω).

Προσωπικά το κατατάσσω στη σειρά ως άλλο ένα επεισόδιο στην από δεκαετίες φλεγόμενη αντιπαράθεση μεταξύ *Φύσης *και *Ανατροφής *(*Nature vs. Nurture*). Όπου οι οπαδοί της πρώτης μας δηλώνουν απερίφραστα και ισοπεδωτικά ότι *όλα είναι γενετικά προκαθορισμένα*. Θυμηθείτε ότι ένα από τα πρώτα που βρήκαν να μας πουν μόλις αποκωδικοποιήθηκε το ανθρώπινο γονιδίωμα ήταν ότι υπάρχει γονίδιο για την ομοφυλοφιλία. Και στη συνέχεια ανακαλύφθηκαν ειδικά γονίδια για τα πάντα: για το αν θα γίνεις παχύσαρκος, για το αν θα σου αρέσει ο Μότσαρτ, για το αν θα ψηφίζεις Ρεπουμπλικάνους κι ένα σωρό άλλα. (Πόσα από αυτά αξίζει να πιστέψει κανείς; ).

Η ουσία όλων αυτών; Τελικά τα πάντα καθορίζονται από τη φύση. Δηλαδή από το Θεό. Και στην προκείμενη περίπτωση, αφού υπάρχουν τόσο ριζικές διαφορές και είναι τόσο βαθιά χαραγμένες στα γονίδια, δεν μας μένει να κάνουμε και τίποτα. Ας το δεχτούμε. Ας δεχτούμε δηλαδή ότι οι δημοκρατίες και τα συναφή είναι μόνο για τη Δύση. Ότι η _Ανατολή είναι Ανατολή και η Δύση Δύση και ποτέ τα δυο τους δε θ' ανταμώσουν_.

Αποδεχθείτε το, κυρίες και κύριοι, βιολογικός ντετερμινισμός. (Ο δημοσιογράφος σπεύδει να ξορκίσει την κακιά λέξη που αρχίζει από *ρατσ-* και τελειώνει σε *-ισμός*). Τι διαφορετικό έλεγε ο Αδόλφος; Φταις γιατί είσαι Χ, γιατί γεννήθηκες Χ και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτε γι' αυτό.

Διαβεβαιώστε με ότι είμαι υπερβολικός, σας παρακαλώ.


----------



## Earion (Mar 12, 2010)

Αγαπητή Palavra, διόλου δεν το χαλάτε το νήμα, ίσα ίσα, αυτό θα ήθελα να συζητήσουμε ευρύτερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

Earion said:


> Διαβεβαιώστε με ότι είμαι υπερβολικός, σας παρακαλώ.



Για τις προσπάθειες διαστρέβλωσης και καπηλείας, δεν νομίζω καθόλου ότι είσαι υπερβολικός.
Για τις κοινωνικές συνέπειες στο δίλημμα Φύση ή Ανατροφή, νομίζω ότι, όπου έχουν γίνει μελέτες με δίδυμους που έχουν μεγαλώσει σε διαφορετικό περιβάλλον, έχει αποδειχτεί η πολύ μεγαλύτερη, συχνά καταλυτική επίδραση της ανατροφής σε σχέση με την καταγωγή.


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2010)

Το άρθρο που έστειλα αντικρούειτην άποψη, αλλα αναφέρει ότι υπάρχει αυτή η άποψη. Δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ το άρθρο που λεέι ότι οι φτωχοί έιναι ηλίθιοι, ούτε το άρθρο με τον πρύτανη που περσι έφαγε το βρισίδι της ζωής του όταν είπα αυτό για τις γυναίκες (και ακολούθησε επιστημονική βιβλιογραφία που το επιβεβαίωνε μάλιστα). 
Η Μένσα όταν είχα δώσει εξετάσεις χρησιμοποιούσε τρια τεστ, ένα αριθμητικό, ένα γλωσσικό και ένα με σχήματα, το οποίο ηταν αριθμητικό κατά βαση. Έλεγαν ότι ο λόγος που χρησιμοποιούν το σχηματικό είναι γιατί οι αλλοδαποί (σαν εμένα) μειονεκτουσαν στο γλωσσικό, όχι για τίποτα άλλο. Η αλήθεια έιναι ότι εγώ βρήκα πιο δύσκολο το σχηματικό, γιατι μου πήρε λίγη ώρα να καταλάβω τη λογική του (και μετά το τεστ την ξέχασα τελείως). Δεν είχα κάνει ποτέ άλλοτε τέτοιο τεστ, γι'αυτό. Το verbal απλά είχα αποδεχτεί ότι θα ήταν ίσως το χειρότερο, οπότε δε με ξαφνιασε. Επίσης, πολλά χρόνια αργότερα κατάλαβα ότι και τα σχηματικά τεστ είναι πολιτισμικά καθορισμενα, οπότε δεν μπορείς να φτιάξεις απόλυτα ουδέτερο τεστ. 
Και φυσικά το άλλο που κατάλαβα ήταν ότι δε λέει τίποτα από μόνο του το IQ. Ειδικά με τον τρόπο που εργαζονται πλέον όλοι (αναφέορμαι στο ΗΒ, αλλα πιστέυω ισχύει κι αλλού), επιβραβέυεται ο μέσος όρος. Αυτός που ξεχωρίζει από την ομάδα εχει πρόβλημα. 
Τέλος πάντων, αυτά τα εκτός θεματος...


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 30, 2010)

Κάτι σχετικό, από ΑΠΕ. Δηλώσεις Καντάφι για τις σφαγές στη Νιγηρία, όπου εν ολίγοις λέει ότι δεν παίζει σενάριο Χριστιανοί και Μουσουλμάνοι να συνυπάρξουν οπότε καλύτερα να χωριστεί η χώρα στα δύο όπως η Ινδία το '47 μήπως και σταματήσει ο εμφύλιος.




> Ο Λίβυος ηγέτης Μοαμάρ Καντάφι υποστήριξε ότι η Νιγηρία πρέπει να «διχοτομηθεί» σε δύο χώρες, μια Χριστιανική και μια Μουσουλμανική, ώστε να επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα της διαδογματικής βίας, μετέδωσε το ειδησεογραφικό πρακτορείο JANA την Τρίτη.
> 
> Ο Καντάφι πρότεινε η Νιγηρία να ακολουθήσει το «υπόδειγμα» του χωρισμού της Ινδίας με το Πακιστάν, το οποίο είχε ιδρυθεί το 1947 από το Μοχάμεντ Άλι Τζίνα. «Το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να θέσει ένα τέλος στην αιματοχυσία […] είναι η εμφάνιση ενός νέου Μοχάμεντ Άλι Τζίνα, ο οποίος θα ίδρυε ένα κράτος για τους Μουσουλμάνους κι ένα άλλο για τους Χριστιανούς», είπε ο Καντάφι σε Αφρικανούς φοιτητές, περιλαμβανομένων και φοιτητών από τη Νιγηρία.
> 
> ...




Συνέχεια: http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathbreak_1_17/03/2010_328756

(FWIW, o Καντάφι εκτός από ηγέτης της Λιβύης, υπήρξε και εκλεγμένος πρόεδρος της Αφρικανικής Ένωσης).


----------

